# un traba (Argentina)



## puyol5

Frase: ¿Que qué mierda fue a hacer allá *un traba* como yo?

Buenos dias, un documento que tengo que traducir en frances me da problemas, alguien puede decirme algo sobre esta frase? Si alguien me puede dar una traduccion, mejor pero si me ayudas solo por expicaciones vale tambien . Gracias a todos.

*Ajout du contexte :
*
Bonjour, 
le pays d'origine du document est l'Argentine. C'est tiré de la nouvelle "Heroina" si certains connaissent. 
En effet traba me pose problème *** Fil divisé, una sola pregunta por hilo. Norma 2 (Gévy, moderadora)
Contexte: une fille va voir un sorcier pour qu'il lui rende un service, mais avant tout elle lui explique e qu'elle a vécu auparavant dans les Malouines; elle lui dit de ne pas l'interrompre et là, la phrase arrive.


----------



## totor

Un 'traba' est un pédé, Puyol.

On pourrait dire :

Que vient faire dans ce bordel un pédé comme moi.

Mais je suis sûr que tu trouveras quelque chose de mieux.

Et bienvenue dans ce forum.


----------



## puyol5

Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse  
Et pour la bienvenue !


----------



## totor

puyol5 said:


> une fille va voir un sorcier pour qu'il lui rende un service, mais avant tout elle lui explique e qu'elle a vécu auparavant dans les Malouines; elle lui dit de ne pas l'interrompre et là, la phrase arrive.


Ici il y a quelque chose qui cloche.

C'est la fille qui n'en est pas une qui lance la phrase, ou bien c'est le sorcier qui l'est vraiment.

Et puis, j'allais te dire dans mon premier post que ce texte devais être de par ici.

Le terme 'traba' est bien argentin.


----------



## puyol5

J'ai cru comprendre qu'en faite la fille a été aux Malouines pour se faire greffer una pija... donc je t'avoue que je suis un peu perdu


----------



## totor

puyol5 said:


> J'ai cru comprendre qu'en faite la fille a été aux Malouines pour se faire greffer un pija... donc je t'avoue que je suis un peu perdu


Si quand tu dis 'se faire greffer un pija…' tu veux dire 'tirer un coup', disons, n'oublies pas que 'pija' est féminin, de même que 'queue', qui veut dire la même chose.

En tout cas, c'est bien bizarre.

Au faite, aucune fille argentine va aux Malvinas (dire ou écrire Malouines au lieu de Malvinas est un insulte pour un argentin) pour tirer un coup.

En réalité, presqu'aucune fille argentine va aux Malvinas tout court.


----------



## Paquita

Si, Totor !

Regarde : http://issuu.com/lavacamariposa-e/docs/heroina_un_cuento_de_nicolas_correa?e=2038211/3210503
Et si j'ai bien compris, la "fille" en question parle en effet au féminin, mais se fait traiter de marica...ce qui explique qu'elle/il a pu s'engager dans la guerre. Mais le texte est très embrouillé.


----------



## puyol5

Justement elle veut se faire greffer une "queue" je crois... Je suis pas sûr de moi mais c'est ce que je comprends. Merci pour la précision de "Malvinas"


----------



## Paquita

puyol5 said:


> Justement elle veut se faire greffer une "queue" je crois... Je suis pas sûr de moi mais c'est ce que je comprends. Merci pour la précision de "Malvinas"


Je comprends que c'est un homme (il avoue à son père qu'il est gay et on père se moque de lui) et qu'il va aux Malvinas pour rejoindre celui qu'il aime ou plutôt la partie de son anatomie qui le rend dingue. Il n'a aucun intérêt à se faire greffer una pija puisqu'il est l'élément "passif" du couple (et qu'il en a déjà une...)


----------



## puyol5

Paquit& said:


> Je comprends que c'est un homme (il avoue à son père qu'il est gay et on père se moque de lui) et qu'il va aux Malvinas pour rejoindre celui qu'il aime ou plutôt la partie de son anatomie qui le rend dingue. Il n'a aucun intérêt à se faire greffer una pija puisqu'il est l'élément "passif" du couple (et qu'il en a déjà une...)


Mais alors qui est Elvio? Et qui est-ce qu'il traite de tout les noms?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

(Solo para aclarar el sexo de quien habla)
Correa dans une interview dit, pour répondre à la question :_-__¿Cómo se escribe desde lo femenino?_


> -Es muy difícil.[...] *Heroína, el personaje travesti,* fue la primera forma de acercarme, no a lo femenino, sino a una voz distinta. Quiero, no solamente entablar una relación diálogo y oralidad y ver cómo funciona, sino buscar realmente cuál es la voz del personaje. Heroína es una primera aproximación.
> Source: http://www.revistalunes.com/index.php/nicolas-correa


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

puyol5 said:


> Merci pour la précision de "Malvinas"


Je m'excuse de l'avoir dit, Puyol.

Le vrai insulte serait de dire Falklands, pas Malouines (qui en plus est le nom originel de Malvinas, Gévy a eu la gentillesse de me le rappeler).

Si tu l'écris, aucun argentin ne te dirait rien.

Mais tout de même, c'est mieux de lui dire Malvinas  .

Y por otra parte, positivamente y sin ningún género de dudas, el que habla es el traba, que para serlo tiene que haber nacido varón, así como las 'tortilleras' tienen que haber nacido mujeres.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Y por otra parte, positivamente y sin ningún género de dudas, el que habla es el traba, que para serlo tiene que haber nacido varón, así como las 'tortilleras' tienen que haber nacido mujeres.


También lo entiendo así, sólo que si, como lo indica Gévy, Heroína es un travesti, sigue siendo varón, no es transexual a pesar de hablar en femenino. ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## cacarulo

Paquit& said:


> También lo entiendo así, sólo que si, como lo indica Gévy, Heroína es un travesti, sigue siendo varón, no es transexual a pesar de hablar en femenino. ¿O me equivoco?


Uh, eso da espacio para un amplio debate sobre sexo, género y demás...
Si la referencia a si "sigue siendo varón", apunta a alguna cirugía en sus genitales externos, la respuesta es "no se operó". Después, algunos travestis se asumen como mujeres; otros, como travestis; otros, según les convenga o según tengan las hormonas ese día, y alguno bastante famoso dijo una vez: "Soy un puto de un metro ochenta al que le gusta que el digan ella".

En el caso de las tortilleras, traído a colación por *totor*, tanto como en el de los hombres homosexuales, no sólo nacieron mujeres y hombres respectivamente, sino que eso nunca está en discusión.


----------



## totor

cacarulo said:


> En el caso de las tortilleras, traído a colación por *totor*, tanto como en el de los hombres homosexuales, no sólo nacieron mujeres y hombres respectivamente, sino que eso nunca está en discusión.


En caso de que no se haya entendido bien, lo que yo quise decir es que el que hablaba era sin lugar a dudas un varón, sin discusión  .


----------



## cacarulo

totor said:


> En caso de que no se haya entendido bien, lo que yo quise decir es que el que hablaba era sin lugar a dudas un varón, sin discusión  .


Si entiendo bien y nos estamos refiriendo a una persona con pene, testículos y tetas de silicona implantadas, que se viste de mujer, que usa un nombre de mujer, que "se siente" mujer, algunxs  podrían discutir bravamente eso de que es "un varón". 
Viste cómo cambian los tiempos...


----------



## totor

cacarulo said:


> algunxs  podrían discutir bravamente eso de que es "un varón".


Absolutamente cierto.

Nunca se sabe si decirle 'él' o 'ella'.


----------



## Henry Days

Como "traba" viene de "travesti", debía escribirse con v. Pero por cruce con la palabra española "traba", se escribe muchas veces con b. Suceden cruces similares con otras palabras vulgares, que tienen poco registro, o registro tardío, en los diccionarios más oficiales.
Si "la fille" fue a las Malvinas para "se faire greffer una pija", quiere decir para mí que se fue a operar para que le injerten un pene. No veo la alusión a una relación sexual de cualquier tipo. Habría que ver qué palabra se usa en castellano para "se faire greffer". Eso estaría indicando que ha nacido biológicamente mujer pero quiere transformarse en varón, y por eso dice de sí mismo que es "un traba". Lo veo así, salvo que me haya perdido algo.


----------



## Paquita

Henry Days said:


> Eso estaría indicando que *ha nacido biológicamente mujer* pero quiere transformarse en varón, y por eso dice de sí mismo que es "un traba". Lo veo así, salvo que me haya perdido algo.



Mira aquí http://issuu.com/lavacamariposa-e/docs/heroina_un_cuento_de_nicolas_correa?e=2038211/3210503
las páginas 4 y 5.

Anuncia a su padre que es marica, éste le hace unas cuantas preguntas y al final concluye: "no sos marica, sos un negro puto de mierda". Lo veo como varón aunque habla en femenino.


----------



## totor

Henry Days said:


> Si "la fille" fue a las Malvinas para "se faire greffer una pija", quiere decir para mí que se fue a operar para que le injerten un pene.


Tenés razón, Henry, eso no se me había ocurrido porque desde el comienzo yo identifiqué al traba como varón.

Por eso puse más arriba:


totor said:


> Si quand tu dis 'se faire greffer un pija…' tu veux dire 'tirer un coup'


Sea como fuere, sigo pensando que es 'un' traba, y no 'una' tortillera, única posibilidad esta última de que le injerten una pija (que por otra parte es la traducción correcta de 'se faire greffer une pija').

Puyol no contestó esa parte de mi post, pero a mí me parece que es una mala interpretación de él.


----------



## cacarulo

Cuando dice que se "iba a Malvinas por una pija" está diciendo que se iba siguiendo al hombre que le gustaba. Es como decir, salvando las distancias , que se fue a Malvinas por un amor. O por un hombre.
No hay duda alguna de que nació varón: jugaba de 4 en Piraña cuando era chico.
(Ahora, en la página 3, dice claramente: "Seré puto, pero no soy ningún cagón").


----------



## puyol5

totor said:


> Tenés razón, Henry, eso no se me había ocurrido porque desde el comienzo yo identifiqué al traba como varón.
> 
> Por eso puse más arriba:
> 
> Sea como fuere, sigo pensando que es 'un' traba, y no 'una' tortillera, única posibilidad esta última de que le injerten una pija (que por otra parte es la traducción correcta de 'se faire greffer une pija').
> 
> Puyol no contestó esa parte de mi post, pero a mí me parece que es una mala interpretación de él.



Ahora lo sé, para mi y segun el texto, el traba es varón ya que dice que ama a los hombres. Si hubiera sido una mujer, no hubiera duda ninguna. 
 Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------

